# HR44-500/700 Genie, 0x0696 - Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for HR44-500/700 Genie, version 0x0696

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=213660

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## AppAlum2003 (Sep 14, 2006)

Weird issue after first boot of C41's. The LIST button was performing a MENU function. A few minutes later, the box did its own software update and the issue went away.

No major bugs to report at this time.


----------



## vapor21 (Sep 1, 2012)

AppAlum2003 said:


> Weird issue after first boot of C41's. The LIST button was performing a MENU function. A few minutes later, the box did its own software update and the issue went away.
> 
> No major bugs to report at this time.


I've noticed that too. When the 41s are first install they are all buggy but as soon as they download the update from the 44 they work fine.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

HR44-500 installed today. Problem connecting to my wireless network with secured access. All other devices connect with no problem -- as did the wireless CCK used previously for Whole Home (installer disconnected and took it).

I use a secured access list to allow devices to connect to my wireless router. Usually, when I add a device and its MAC address to the list, the device connects automatically. Unfortunately, however, the HR44 connects to my router ONLY when this access list is disabled. If secure access is enabled, the HR44 disconnects from the router.

Also, there seemed to be two (2) MAC addresses -- an initial one, and one that showed up after I was able to connect to my router. However, neither of these worked when I enabled secure access.

I was told that engineers are on the fast track for resolving HR44 bugs and releasing software updates.

*Note:* This problem occurs *only *if you are using a secure access list with your wireless router.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

RC71 won't turn TV off. Two installers tried to program the remote, but all attempts failed. I just tried programming in both IR and RF mode, following the on-screen directions. Yes, I pressed the Enter key when instructed to. Neither methods worked. The remote only operates the HR44. It will not turn the TV on or off.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

kram said:


> RC71 won't turn TV off. Two installers tried to program the remote, but all attempts failed. I just tried programming in both IR and RF mode, following the on-screen directions. Yes, I pressed the Enter key when instructed to. Neither methods worked. The remote only operates the HR44. It will not turn the TV on or off.


Go to your make (Sony, VIZIO) and try the option that says "I do not know the model of my tv" that may get you rolling with the on/off.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Scott Kocourek;3200012 said:


> Go to your make (Sony, VIZIO) and try the option that says "I do not know the model of my tv" that may get you rolling with the on/off.


Scott: There are absolutely no such options available. There simply are two sets of instruction - one for RF and one for IR.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Go to your make (Sony, VIZIO) and try the option that says "I do not know the model of my tv" that may get you rolling with the on/off.


On some TVs the HR34 (and I would assume the HR44) are attempting to auto-detect the TV type...my HR34 will just say "Programming for your SAMSUNG TV" with no brand or model select given.
I want to say the RC71 will use the RC65 remote codes too for manually programming but I can't recall how to program them in. [I can't even recall if that is correct as there is limited info available on those and all I've found are RC70s, for some reason I haven't seen any RC71s]


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

JBv;3200055 said:


> On some TVs the HR34 (and I would assume the HR44) are attempting to auto-detect the TV type...my HR34 will just say "Programming for your SAMSUNG TV" with no model select given. I want to say the RC71 will use the RC65 remote codes too for manually programming but I can't recall how to program them in.


My HR44 doesn't even say that. It just provides one code to enter. You can't even try any other codes. No option to do anything manually.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

kram said:


> Scott: There are absolutely no such options available. There simply are two sets of instruction - one for RF and one for IR.


Do the RF setup first, then the tv setup, when in the tv setup select the brand and then choose I don't know.

Try and stand 3' - 4' from the receiver when doing the remote programming, too close and you may not be able to program.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Scott Kocourek;3200066 said:


> Do the RF setup first, then the tv setup, when in the tv setup select the brand and then choose I don't know.
> 
> Try and stand 3' - 4' from the receiver when doing the remote programming, too close and you may not be able to program.


If you're referring to Display setup, there's no option to select a TV brand.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

You need to go to menu - settings - remote control - IR/RF set up. Set it up in RF. Then go back and choose program remote. It should ask you if you want to program the TV or an A/V.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I got it to work! We were all using the wrong Channel Up button. This button on the RC71 is different from what it is on the RC65. On the RC 71, it's a little "rocker" button just to the left of the Prev button and to the right of the Vol "rocker" button. The channel up and down buttons are NOT the arrow buttons.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

kram;3200084 said:


> I got it to work! We were all using the wrong Channel Up button. This button on the RC71 is different from what it is on the RC65. On the RC 71, it's a little "rocker" button just to the left of the Prev button and to the right of the Vol "rocker" button. The channel up and down buttons are NOT the arrow buttons.


Its hard to troubleshoot that.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

HR44 is now connected to my *secured *wireless network. This morning I added the second MAC address to my secure-access list and then enabled the feature. I don't if adding the second MAC address had anything to do with it -- or if somehow, miraculously, it just took a while for the HR44 to connect itself to the secure network -- but it now works. Other DVRs in the chain also connected.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Lost my shared Playlist. Had to do a Reset. Notified tech support.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

kram said:


> I was told that engineers are on the fast track for resolving HR44 bugs and releasing software updates.


What a life changer it would be If I had a dime every time I heard that.... :lol:


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

New problem: DoD PPV hasn't populated with "watch now" movies. I filed a report, but who knows what'll happen....


----------



## mark p (Mar 28, 2013)

I have installed a half dozen hr44's in the last 2 days. I have a list of IR codes for the remote and I programmed the remote to my HR24 at my house. I am wondering if there is a way to do a code search (IR) on the new Genie remote? It would save a lot of time on installs not having to wait for the c-41 (clients) to download before I can get the code

Anyone have any ideas


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mark p said:


> I have installed a half dozen hr44's in the last 2 days. I have a list of IR codes for the remote and I programmed the remote to my HR24 at my house. I am wondering if there is a way to do a code search (IR) on the new Genie remote? It would save a lot of time on installs not having to wait for the c-41 (clients) to download before I can get the code
> 
> Anyone have any ideas


The new RC71 remote requires being in RF mode before you can setup remote codes for TV's and AVR's.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

"Nashville" is currently recording on the HR44, but no recording light is on.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

kram;3201159 said:


> "Nashville" is currently recording on the HR44, but no recording light is on.


My mistake. The light is really small and I couldn't see it from where I'm sitting.


----------



## JayHook (Mar 28, 2013)

Wireless Connection Problem ......

My HR44-500 was installed yesterday.
The tech could not establish a connection to my Netgear
router which is running in "g" mode with WEP security.
(I'm running WEP for an older laptop with XP Pro)

We verified proper router operation by getting good
connections to both my laptop and my blu-ray player.
The HR44 would display "Connecting ..........." for several
minutes then display a "failure to connect" message.
The tech made a phone call and reported back that it is
a known software issue with the HR44 that should be resolved
in a few months. He said he could do nothing more and left.

I later called Directv tech support myself and the DTV Tech
said there was no such software issue. However, after 1-1/2
hours on the phone with me .... he gave up.
So we switched the router to WPA security and the HR44
connected to it with no problems.

The DTV Tech concluded by saying there was no problem
with the HR44 or its software. It must be my router, even
though it does work with my blu-ray player and laptop.

I'm inclined to think he's wrong.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

JayHook said:


> Wireless Connection Problem ......
> 
> My HR44-500 was installed yesterday.
> The tech could not establish a connection to my Netgear
> ...


Yes, there are, in fact, problems with the wireless connection. I have a Netgear RangeMax WNR3500, v2 router. Although I'm running in WPA mode, my HR44 wouldn't connect to my router because I had a secure-access list enabled. When disabled, the connection succeeded. The day after install, however, I tried to connect with the list enabled, and it connected! Can you provide router details? Model? (Mind you, I've been using this list for years with no problems until the HR44.)

Since you seem to be the only other person with a 44 who is posting here, can you do me a favor? Tomorrow (or after your box fully populates) can you please report whether or not any of your DoD PPV movies (on the Search and Browse > All Movies > movie posters on the right-hand side) have any green arrows on them -- indicating that you can watch these movies right away? I had my 44 installed on Monday and still have no way to watch movies "on demand". The DTV engineers are aware of the problem, and someone is supposed to call me tonight with an update.

Also, if you have to call tech support again, ask for the Case Management team. These folks are the ones handling all of the HR44 bugs and issues. I kept having to ask if there was anyone specifically assigned to take and file bug reports from us beta testers, and that's who they connected me with. Special phone number and PIN, but I have been instructed not to publish this information (God only knows why) -- but I'm doing the next best thing. There's no reason why all HR44 testers shouldn't have access to the support we need.


----------



## JayHook (Mar 28, 2013)

*
Response to kram
*
I have 9 DoD PPV movies listed.
4 of them have green arrows.

Re: Tech Support
I have been talking to a tech in the HR44 support group.
He provided a private phone number and PIN for me to use.

Re: WEP WLAN encrytion
The tech called me back this morning and said that the HR44
does not support WEP encryption. 
I am still very skeptical.
When my router is in WEP and the HR44 detects it, the HR44
will not accept password characters other than numbers and
the letters A thru F; in other words, Hex input, as in WEP.
Why build that intelligence into the receiver to be unused ?

Re: Instruction Manual
I asked that my case not be closed until DTV furnishes me a
manual for the RC71 remote.

Re: My Router Info
Netgear Model WGR614 v6


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

JayHook said:


> *
> Response to kram
> *
> I have 9 DoD PPV movies listed.
> ...


JayHook: Can you tell me which movies have the green arrows? Also, I don't think there's an RC71 manual available. The two installers who were at my house trying to figure out how to program it only had an RC65 manual. If you can't program it, let me know. I figured out how to make it work.

Re: Your router. That's a really, really old one. You might want to consider upgrading.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

JayHook said:


> *
> Response to kram
> *
> I have 9 DoD PPV movies listed.
> 4 of them have green arrows.


Here's what I have:

*From Search & Browser > All Movies:* Of all the posters on the right side, only "Parental Guidance" has a green arrow.

*From Ch. 125 down:* The following are in the "Select to Watch" bands:

Killing Them Softly
Rise of the Guardians (old movie)
Twilight Breaking Dawn, Part 2
Parental Guidance
Fever Pitch (old movie, $3.99)

These are the only "Watch Now" movies I currently have available (after almost 72 hours post-install).


----------



## JayHook (Mar 28, 2013)

*
Response to kram
*

Movies with green arrows are:
Fever Pitch
Parental Guidance
Rise of the Guardians
To the Artic

In response to your PM, I didn't have WholeHome
before the HR44 was installed yesterday.
(A few more posts and I'll be able to PM you)

I agree about my old router. I'll be upgrading in June.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

JayHook said:


> *
> Response to kram
> *
> 
> ...


So it appears we have a similar problem. This is very good to know. Did you report it to the special tech support team? They need to know that I'm not the only one with the problem. Do you have any other DVRs? If yes, can you check to confirm that a full spectrum of movies have the green arrows? I have two other DVRs (23-700 and 24-200) and both have tons of movies and programs that are available to watch immediately.


----------



## JayHook (Mar 28, 2013)

*
Response to kram
*

I'm not sure that its a problem yet because I just began
the update process about 2 hours ago while on the phone
with the DTV tech. He said it may take as long as 24 hours
for all lists to be fully populated.
... other DVR's ?
No, I don't have any others, but if there's anything else
you'd like me to check I'll be happy to.
Back in a few hours ...


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

JayHook said:


> *
> Response to kram
> *
> 
> ...


OK. Please report the status tomorrow.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

kram said:


> New problem: DoD PPV hasn't populated with "watch now" movies. I filed a report, but who knows what'll happen....


I checked on my HR44-700, under "Search & Browse", then "All Movies", then "What's On Now" and see 16 movies with the green play now arrow.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

RAD said:


> I checked on my HR44-700, under "Search & Browse", then "All Movies", then "What's On Now" and see 16 movies with the green play now arrow.


But you have an HR44-700. I have a -500. Don't know if the software is the same. In any event, in Search & Browse > All Movies > What's on now, I have 23 movies listed and only one (1) ["To the Artic 3D"] has a green arrow.

How long have you had your 44?


----------



## JayHook (Mar 28, 2013)

RAD said:


> I checked on my HR44-700, under "Search & Browse", then "All Movies", then "What's On Now" and see 16 movies with the green play now arrow.


15 hours after start-up my HR44-500 has loaded only 18 movie titles.
(At that rate maybe its loading the whole movies !)

3 of them have green arrows.
That's down from the 4 green arrows I had at the 6 hour mark.

I'm leaving on a 3-week trip so I won't be able to report
further progress until I return, but I'll watch this thread 
for new developments while I'm gone.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Still in the same boat today. Case Management called me last night to say she hadn't heard anything back from engineering. I told her there was someone else with the same problem. She also told me that when they rolled the HR34 out for beta testing, the exact same problems were reported. You would think that they learned from their mistakes, but I guess not.

Since I have more than seven (7) connected wireless devices, I'll be upgrading my wireless router this weekend from a Netgear RangeMax WNR3500 v2 to a Netgear N900 Dual Band Gigabit (WNDR4500). I was told that the HR44 is compatible with both 2.4 and 5.0 connections.

Also found another bug, which I reported: When you view a list of upcoming episodes for a show, the down arrow still displays when you reach the end of the list. It's not supposed to.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

For those of you looking for an RC71 guide:

http://www.directv.com/cms2/support/answer_center/remotes/RC71_Remote_Guide.pdf


----------



## free4all (Dec 5, 2012)

kram said:


> New problem: DoD PPV hasn't populated with "watch now" movies. I filed a report, but who knows what'll happen....


it would be cool if you post your report number with your issue. Send report alone w/o providing the logs number is like throwing a pebble into the ocean.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

free4all said:


> it would be cool if you post your report number with your issue. Send report alone w/o providing the logs number is like throwing a pebble into the ocean.


Unfortunately, I didn't record the report numbers. Case Management has them. Is there a way to retrieve the numbers from the HR44?


----------



## free4all (Dec 5, 2012)

kram said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't record the report numbers. Case Management has them. Is there a way to retrieve the numbers from the HR44?


nope, the only way is to write it down


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

kram;3202141 said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't record the report numbers. Case Management has them. Is there a way to retrieve the numbers from the HR44?


Is there a misc option in the settings menu? If not you can do a keyword search for IAMANEDGECUTTER in the smart search and it should appear in the menu, Once in the misc options you can send a report, and post here with the number that will show after sending.


----------



## mark p (Mar 28, 2013)

Once the R71 is in RF mode, is there a way to do a code search like you can on the rc65 remote?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

acostapimps said:


> Is there a misc option in the settings menu? If not you can do a keyword search for IAMANEDGECUTTER in the smart search and it should appear in the menu, Once in the misc options you can send a report, and post here with the number that will show after sending.


Please don't do that. If you need to send a report then use the SENDREPORT keyword search, the search mentioned above is not recommended.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mark p said:


> Once the R71 is in RF mode, is there a way to do a code search like you can on the rc65 remote?


Once in RF mode code search is automatic. You tell the unit what type of TV, or AVR, you have and it tries all the codes it knows for you.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Please don't do that. If you need to send a report then use the SENDREPORT keyword search, the search mentioned above is not recommended.


I've been told to send reports using the SENDREPORTALL keyword.


----------



## ysvsr1 (Apr 1, 2013)

can someone help me to find STOP button on RC71_Remote? I got new genie hr44 and I have no clue to stop viewing a recorded program. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

ysvsr1 said:


> can someone help me to find STOP button on RC71_Remote? I got new genie hr44 and I have no clue to stop viewing a recorded program. Any help is appreciated.


Unfortunately, there is no STOP button. Do the following instead:


Press EXIT.
To resume watching, select the recording from your Playlist.

Clumsy, but this is the way it works.


----------



## ysvsr1 (Apr 1, 2013)

kram said:


> Unfortunately, there is no STOP button. Do the following instead:
> 
> 
> Press EXIT.
> To resume watching, select the recording from your Playlist.


Thanks for the reply. It is annoying process..:nono2: they should have utilized some other button to work...

anyways, other than stop button issue, so far I am happy with hr44


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

ysvsr1 said:


> anyways, other than stop button issue, so far I am happy with hr44


Have you experienced any issues? When you go to *Search & Browse > All movies*, do any of the movie posters have green arrows on them?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ysvsr1 said:


> can someone help me to find STOP button on RC71_Remote?


There is no stop button. Your only options are "exit" and "back". Exit drops you out to "live TV" and "back" takes you to whatever you were doing last.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ysvsr1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. It is annoying process..:nono2: they should have utilized some other button to work...
> 
> anyways, other than stop button issue, so far I am happy with hr44


You should be able to press Exit, as suggested, and if you haven't changed channels press Previous to return playing where you left off.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kram said:


> When you go to *Search & Browse > All movies*, do any of the movie posters have green arrows on them?


Those look like what has been either recorded by Genie recommendations, or the PPV list.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> You should be able to press Exit, as suggested, and if you haven't changed channels press Previous to return playing where you left off.


And as mentioned before, BACK takes you to where you were right before you started playing. For me, 95% of the time, that's as good as STOP.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Well, just got a replacement HR44. Had problems with recorded programs - they were dropping the last 10 (crucial) minutes. So, rather than try and troubleshoot, he just replaced it. He was a service guy (not an installer) who just started working with the 44. So he was kind if put off by the fact that I knew more about the box (and RC71) than he did. But too bad. We'll just have to see if performance improves.


----------



## wewz40 (Oct 3, 2012)

I had bought a Samsung 60' plasma & have had problems with the motion blur, no setting on the plasmas. I had two different techs out only to tell me it is not the TV, they said it was the source, like putting cheap gas in a high performance car. My question is, is there any settings on the HR44 box that would help the problem?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

wewz40 said:


> I had bought a Samsung 60' plasma & have had problems with the motion blur, no setting on the plasmas. I had two different techs out only to tell me it is not the TV, they said it was the source, like putting cheap gas in a high performance car. My question is, is there any settings on the HR44 box that would help the problem?


HR44s are like the rest of the DirecTV STBs. You can optionally convert native to a particular output resolution, but that's about it.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

kram;3205732 said:


> Well, just got a replacement HR44. Had problems with recorded programs - they were dropping the last 10 (crucial) minutes. So, rather than try and troubleshoot, he just replaced it. He was a service guy (not an installer) who just started working with the 44. So he was kind if put off by the fact that I knew more about the box (and RC71) than he did. But too bad. We'll just have to see if performance improves.


So this box is worse than than the first one. I just tried to watch an assortment of recordings that were recorded on my two other DVRs, and they won't play. Confirmed on the other boxes that they were watchable. Called Case Management, and am now waiting for a call from the local office.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

kram said:


> So this box is worse than than the first one. I just tried to watch an assortment of recordings that were recorded on my two other DVRs, and they won't play. Confirmed on the other boxes that they were watchable. Called Case Management, and am now waiting for a call from the local office.


Did you try resetting everything?


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Did you try resetting everything?


Yes, I did a reset on the 44 and the recordings are "normal" --except that I seem to have the same "freeze" issue that I had on the first 44. Called Case Management -- again. Senior techs and quality folks are scheduled to come here on Sunday.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

kram said:


> Yes, I did a reset on the 44 and the recordings are "normal" --except that I seem to have the same "freeze" issue that I had on the first 44. Called Case Management -- again. Senior techs and quality folks are scheduled to come here on Sunday.


By chance, are you connected to your TV through your AV receiver? Or direct connection from HR44 to the TV over HDMI?


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

NR4P;3205964 said:


> By chance, are you connected to your TV through your AV receiver? Or direct connection from HR44 to the TV over HDMI?


No A/V receiver on the HR44. Direct to TV via HDMI.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You ought to reset everything- ie. the other two boxes. Also, run through Network settings, even if you don't change anything.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

wewz40 said:


> I had bought a Samsung 60' plasma & have had problems with the motion blur, no setting on the plasmas. I had two different techs out only to tell me it is not the TV, they said it was the source, like putting cheap gas in a high performance car. My question is, is there any settings on the HR44 box that would help the problem?


Please see the thread you started, the many answers given, and questions of you that have gone unanswered.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Laxguy;3206754 said:


> You ought to reset everything- ie. the other two boxes. Also, run through Network settings, even if you don't change anything.


If you're posting to me, I already did that several times.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

kram said:


> No A/V receiver on the HR44. Direct to TV via HDMI.


How about trying component cables instead of HDMI? See if the freezes go away.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

NR4P;3206807 said:


> How about trying component cables instead of HDMI? See if the freezes go away.


HR44 replaced HR23with same setup. No freezes in 8 years with all other current and previous DVRs. Am working with Case Management as a customer beta tester. Senior tech and supervisor coming out again on Tuesday. Most likely a software issue, but they need to troubleshoot and gather more data to confirm.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

kram said:


> HR44 replaced HR23with same setup. No freezes in 8 years with all other current and previous DVRs. Am working with Case Management as a customer beta tester. Senior tech and supervisor coming out again on Tuesday. Most likely a software issue, but they need to troubleshoot and gather more data to confirm.


What's a customer beta tester do?


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

sigma1914;3206817 said:


> What's a customer beta tester do?


Works with HR44 specialists, reporting bugs and submitting diagnostic reports.


----------



## i hate liers (Apr 9, 2013)

News flash beta test is over.we are now beta testing wireless and hr54.beta test is before it is released.some people on here like to tell stories and pretend that they are something they are not.thousands and thousands of hr44 are out there with no problems.we dont control your wifi passwords and settings.we have thousands of hr44s connected to wifi without problems.beta tester and case management is not the same.case management is for people who call in with lost of problems.well thats the way it is supposed to be.some people cry and wine over every little thing and make it case managment.next people cry that the hr44 was pushed back then get it and complain that it isnt perfect.do you go to the baker and tell him give me my cake now then complain that it doesnt have frosting/tell the cook to hurry on your steak then complain that it isnt cook enough????its pretty sad that this is your life.there is a whole world out there.turn off the tv/internet and do some thing.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

i hate liers said:


> News flash beta test is over.we are now beta testing wireless and hr54.beta test is before it is released.some people on here like to tell stories and pretend that they are something they are not.thousands and thousands of hr44 are out there with no problems.we dont control your wifi passwords and settings.we have thousands of hr44s connected to wifi without problems.beta tester and case management is not the same.case management is for people who call in with lost of problems.well thats the way it is supposed to be.some people cry and wine over every little thing and make it case managment.next people cry that the hr44 was pushed back then get it and complain that it isnt perfect.do you go to the baker and tell him give me my cake now then complain that it doesnt have frosting/tell the cook to hurry on your steak then complain that it isnt cook enough????its pretty sad that this is your life.there is a whole world out there.turn off the tv/internet and do some thing.


Perhaps you should learn how to spell....


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

kram said:


> Perhaps you should learn how to spell....


+1.... As for Beta testers..We all are, every week I or anyone else calls and complains about laag, freezing, FF issues, buffer issues, .etc, etc. We all are beta testers. Fanboys need not apply.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

I think the term is guinea pig, not Beta Tester . .lol


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

C41-700s (0x69d) do not change channels after channel entry only. They will change if entered as 0231, or enter is pressed after 231,


----------



## undertaker67 (Feb 19, 2007)

I LIVE IN MOKENA IL. I HAVE INSTALL SETUP FOR TOMORROW FOR THE GENIE WHAT ARE MY ODDS ON GETTING A HR44-500


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd guess one in twenty. Kinda kidding; just dunno. Didja request one? Are you in the test area? New customer? Hi-pay old one? 

Best of luck, however! Please let us know how it goes.....


----------



## LawHawk (Mar 8, 2013)

With the new remote, and no blue button, how do you get the small one-line guide at the bottom of the screen?

Very sorry if this is covered somewhere; I searched and didn't find it.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Quick press of the "enter" button on the bottom right. It also says "input" under it. Press and hold will bring up input selections if you have your TV programmed to the remote.



LawHawk said:


> With the new remote, and no blue button, how do you get the small one-line guide at the bottom of the screen?
> 
> Very sorry if this is covered somewhere; I searched and didn't find it.


----------



## LawHawk (Mar 8, 2013)

I knew it would be something simple like that. Thanks so much for your help!



Supramom2000 said:


> Quick press of the "enter" button on the bottom right. It also says "input" under it. Press and hold will bring up input selections if you have your TV programmed to the remote.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

LawHawk said:


> I knew it would be something simple like that. Thanks so much for your help!


No worries! That's what we are all here for. A couple of weeks ago I had to ask how to turn Genie Recommends off!! For the life of me, I couldn't find it nor remember how to access it.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

HR-44 croaked this morning. Totally unresponsive. Had to do a red button reset. Reported it to Case Management.


----------



## hypractv (Jan 2, 2009)

Why is the IR/RF setup option greyed out / disabled under the Remote Control menu on the HR44-500?

My father in law was recently installed with an HR44-500. The tech did not have an RF remote with him that day and came back a few days later with the RC65RBX. When I stopped over at his house tonight I came to find out the RF remote was operating in IR mode so I started to help him out.

Steps I took.

1) Went to Menu -> Settings -> Remote Control -> but the IR/RF setup is disabled.

2) I followed the instructions that came with the remote.

Upon activating the RF transmitter in the remote, the HR44-500 stopped receiving signals from the remote. If I deactivate the RF on the remote, the receiver / remote combo works fine.

Is the HR44-500 not RF capable or does it require a newer version of the RF remote?

Thanks!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

hypractv said:


> Why is the IR/RF setup option greyed out / disabled under the Remote Control menu on the HR44-500?
> 
> My father in law was recently installed with an HR44-500. The tech did not have an RF remote with him that day and came back a few days later with the RC65RBX. When I stopped over at his house tonight I came to find out the RF remote was operating in IR mode so I started to help him out.
> 
> ...


Your problem is that you need the RC71 remote in order to use RF mode on the HR44, the older remotes only work in IR mode.


----------



## hypractv (Jan 2, 2009)

RAD said:


> Your problem is that you need the RC71 remote in order to use RF mode on the HR44, the older remotes only work in IR mode.


Good deal! Thanks!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Do note that the new remotes are setup differently from what he may be quite used to- some buttons "missing" and many rearranged, but many like the smaller size. While I prefer RF, so far no where is it mandatory at my home.


----------



## neteng (Apr 30, 2013)

Can the new RC71 remote power off my pioneer receiver? I have it controlling the volume but don't see how to have it power off. I have a vsx-23txh.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

neteng said:


> Can the new RC71 remote power off my pioneer receiver? I have it controlling the volume but don't see how to have it power off. I have a vsx-23txh.


Nope, it can't.


----------



## neteng (Apr 30, 2013)

Guess its a good thing the installer left me 3 of the older IR controllers then.... What an oversight on D's side.


----------

